# Hand Pump Solvent Sprayers



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Staining a new construction wood barn with an oil wood stain. I've always have used a hand pump sprayer to spray on the stain and then back brush it. I've only had to stain decks till now. However a full barn it was a larger structure and burned thru 3 pumps. The cheap ones for spraying garden variety solvents. I bought this backpack sprayer mostly because it said it was professional grade Solo Backpack Sprayer. It wasn't. Didn't want to contaminate my only Graco sprayer with oil based stain. Is there a hand pump sprayer worth it's purchase for small to medium sized jobs?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Staining a new construction wood barn with an oil wood stain. I've always have used a hand pump sprayer to spray on the stain and then back brush it. I've only had to stain decks till now. However a full barn it was a larger structure and burned thru 3 pumps. The cheap ones for spraying garden variety solvents. I bought this backpack sprayer mostly because it said it was professional grade Solo Backpack Sprayer. It wasn't. Didn't want to contaminate my only Graco sprayer with oil based stain. Is there a hand pump sprayer worth it's purchase for small to medium sized jobs?


I have this one. I use it for spraying chemicals, but I suppose it could be used for a thin stain. It is quality.

why not buy a cheap airless sprayer?








MY4SONS M4 Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer


When it comes to lawn care, watering flowers, washing your car, or even pest control, an automatic sprayer makes things simple. Whatever you're spraying, you can get it done faster and easier with a MY4SONS M4 Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer. Five bundles to choose from. Dozens of high-quality...




my4sons.com


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> I have this one. I use it for spraying chemicals, but I suppose it could be used for a thin stain. It is quality.
> 
> why not buy a cheap airless sprayer?
> 
> ...


I have one of these also. I think it I bought from your recommendations years ago. LOVE IT! I as well use it for chemicals such as bleach and brightener. I actually thought about buying a second so I can have one for bleach and the other for brightener so I didn't have to empty one mixture and fill with the other. Most houses I have to do that 4 times (one side at a time).

However oil stain is so messy. And I'm not crazy about intruding electric into the mix. I could get a home depot graco special but for the most part that is overkill for standard decks. And then cleaning it out with the long hose. Just to tclean out that Solo sprayer took me a gallon of paint thinner. And an hour of time (plus brushes). 

Those small handhelds have no hose, cleans out in snap. Yes I would have to fill it 32 times, but that doesn't take long. How many full house oil stains will I get in 5 years? Maybe 3.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Find a used 395 or 440 and keep it stored in thinner only for spraying oil based stuff.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Go on to any pressure washing forum and search, "backpack sprayer". You'll find hundreds of threads posted with the same advice given; do not use backpack sprayers for spraying chemicals of any kind. They are great and handy...I get that, but the seals WILL fail, and chemicals spilling down your backside makes for a very bad day. Countless horror stories from folks not heeding advice from others with life-long scars from chemical burns.

To the OP, you can get a Northern Tool spot-sprayer and attach it to a hand-truck. Make sure to get the NSQ series, as they have Santoprene diaphragms, which can withstand harsh solvents & chemicals. I have 3 that I use to apply bleach, acids & stains. Besides changing out the hose for a longer one and the stock wand for a brass one, there aren't any other modifications that I make, but they are actually fully capable of spraying stain right out of the box. Just strap it to a hand-truck and hook it to a battery. The one I use has a regulator, has a max output of 100psi, (plenty to atomize stain), and is very affordable. This is the one I use

My preferred hand-truck is this one from Harbor Freight. The big tires makes it easy to traverse anywhere. 

*Just noticed that Northern Tool released a new pump cart with what looks to be a NSQ pump on it.* The old ones they had came with the cheaper Irontown pumps that never interested me. This one claims to be capable of pushing 1.5gpm @ 150psi and it's on sale for $99. 2.5 gallon capacity. You wouldn't need to buy a hand-truck, since it's already on a cart. I don't even need one and I'm gonna get one or two.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

It is time consuming and labor intensive to brush decks, but we almost always just use a large 6” deck brush mounted on a pole, as it helps work the stain into the wood. That’s about all I do with oil stain anymore- I don’t even consider a job that requires oil siding, unless it’s new boards in the shop. The last one i did, which was the last one, I bought a piece of crap airless, but that was years ago. That stuffs a nightmare when it’s airborn.

I also use the pump sprayer for bleach water…and occasionally for pesticides when I’m doing yard work (now there’s some scary stuff to work with!).


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> It is time consuming and labor intensive to brush decks, but we almost always just use a large 6” deck brush mounted on a pole, as it helps work the stain into the wood. That’s about all I do with oil stain anymore- I don’t even consider a job that requires oil siding, unless it’s new boards in the shop. The last one i did, which was the last one, I bought a piece of crap airless, but that was years ago. That stuffs a nightmare when it’s airborn.
> 
> I also use the pump sprayer for bleach water…and occasionally for pesticides when I’m doing yard work (now there’s some scary stuff to work with!).


Nightmare in an understatement. You have to be prepared for it otherwise you;ll be cleaning oil out of your clothes and skin for weeks. I always cringe when I see people spraying like in this ready seal video and the poor kid is only given a dust mask while hes basting in a cloud of oil


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Nightmare in an understatement. You have to be prepared for it otherwise you;ll be cleaning oil out of your clothes and skin for weeks. I always cringe when I see people spraying like in this ready seal video and the poor kid is only given a dust mask while hes basting in a cloud of oil


Yeah that mist is what I think I'm avoiding with an air pump. Maybe, I think. Never used a airless paint sprayer for oil stain. I've been doing decks with a handheld pump sprayer like this. I spray 2 boards then use my deck boss to back brush it and go on to the next boards. Not productive but it works well for me. I just want a better quality handheld pump sprayer. They are simple to clean. I might even go with a little wand like this Chapin. It looks like a quality handheld pump sprayer. And it holds a gallon.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

The last house I sprayed oil stain -semi solid oil based stain- I used this sprayer (found it!).

It's a summer only (uninsulated) cabin, that looked like it was never stained before.

I sprayed on the lowest setting, but in hindsight the tip was too big, because the mist was everywhere. The smell drifted to the neighbors, but luckily there were enough trees to catch the overspray.

Now I suggest Water-based Stains lately, or I might take them if I can avoid spraying, otherwise pass on them if I can't work them by hand. It was such a miserable experience, with the fumes, and it was hot wearing a Tyvec Suit in summer.

Keep us posted on how things go.
*I would be interested in seeing some pics of your projects, and how you handle them. Maybe there's a better way. *


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Yeah that mist is what I think I'm avoiding with an air pump. Maybe, I think. Never used a airless paint sprayer for oil stain. I've been doing decks with a handheld pump sprayer like this. I spray 2 boards then use my deck boss to back brush it and go on to the next boards. Not productive but it works well for me. I just want a better quality handheld pump sprayer. They are simple to clean. I might even go with a little wand like this Chapin. It looks like a quality handheld pump sprayer. And it holds a gallon.


The problem with the pump sprayers is they don’t spray stains well. I can’t get them to spray more than a small stream of stain, and They don’t keep pressure long enough.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Airless with a oversized orifice and turn down the pressure, minimal over spray. I just found my self wondering why no manufacturer seems to make a cone type pattern for spray tips


----------



## Duncan09 (Oct 2, 2021)

cardgunner said:


> Staining a new construction wood barn with an oil wood stain. I've always have used a hand pump sprayer to spray on the stain and then back brush it. I've only had to stain decks till now. However a full barn it was a larger structure and burned thru 3 pumps. The cheap ones for spraying garden variety solvents. I bought this backpack sprayer mostly because it said it was professional grade Solo Backpack Sprayer. It wasn't. Didn't want to contaminate my only Graco sprayer with oil based stain. Is there a hand pump sprayer worth it's purchase for small to medium sized jobs?


I use the hand-held sprayers a lot for rinseless washes. I really like how easy the precision flow from that nozzle makes spraying the solution in the door jambs, especially the body to door hinges section, and the inner trunk rims where the trunk lid meets the body, etc. without getting ONR solution on the interior. Quick and easy!


----------



## Codetalker (Aug 13, 2021)

I am not sure such sprays will help you. In my opinion, it will be better for you to use different seeds and fertilizers. I have used weed fertilizers in my garden for more than two years. It is an incredible difference between how my garden looked two years ago and how it looks right now. If you want to find more about the use of weed fertilizers, visit The 5 Best Kentucky Bluegrass Seeds for Your Lawn!!.


----------

